# Tractor Challenge



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you were going to spend between 30 to 40 thousand on a used tractor that was;
1. at least 75 pto h.p.
2. equipped with a loader
3. cab
4. 4wd
5. reverser
what make and model would you try to buy for primarily hay and moderate planting. It would also need to be substantial enough to operate a accumulator grapple(approx.12 bale).
Regards, Mike:confused:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would look for a Deere 6400 or 6410. But I am a green kind of guy lol.
Robert


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with Robert,

One of the local farmers has a 6400 and I really like it (Got a few hours on it loading trucks). Nice power, has a grapple on it, and he uses it like it sounds like you will. Don't know the size of the tires off hand but it has bigger ones than our 6210 and i think it handels the loader better.

I would stay away from the self leveling loader though. I think it takes away from the visibility to much compared to our 6210 with out the self leveling loader.


----------



## wbstofer (Mar 13, 2010)

I will second the 64x0 series Deere, but I am a green kind of guy too. Have the 640 SL loader on mine, but I don't leave it on all of the time. Don't notice the visibility problems. Tractor has been a jewel! The loader will pick up almost anything you put on it. Think my 6410 is rated at 95 hp. Wouldn't own it without FWA. Mine has18.4x38's, high volume hydraulic pump. Best of luck with your search!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Would like to have another green tractor. Been searching for the right 64 series but would prefer to purchase one from a individual instead of dealer. If you hear of something with a loader let me know. I might even spend a little more for a good 6420. Regards, Mike


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

MF 5460 (90hp) We love ours! easy on fuel and a joy to operate. Perkins engine has (so far) been very dependible. A little heavier tractor than the JD looks to me. See a lot of 54's out and around. We putting way to many hours on ours almost use it every day. While I don't have a cab you could get a later model one for that price range.

I'm sure I would like a JD and might be a shorter drive for parts for me however at the time it would have been another 10k.

The only thing so far I have not cared for is the seat.
Mark


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

MC series McCormick is an option. They are the Maxium cloned with a Perkins engine. McCormick was formed when Case IH bought out Ford New Holland. They bought the Doncaster England plant. So the tractors have a lineage of Case IH in them.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

You should be able to find a 4050 to a 4455 JD powershift or a 7000 series John Deere. They will give you the power, performance, parts, and service support to make you a great tractor!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree a 4050-4450 or 55 series is one GREAT machine but I didn't think he wanted to go over 100hp.
Robert


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

jeff outwest said:


> <<snip>> McCormick was formed when Case IH bought out Ford New Holland. They bought the Doncaster England plant. So the tractors have a lineage of Case IH in them.


This has my curiosity up. I was pretty much "away from agriculture" from 1991 when I sold my farm until when I bought this one. What is the deal with the above statement? We currently have a local Case IH dealer and a New Holland dealer; Are they (Case IH and NH) the same company now or did they split again or ??? Just wondering.

Lew


----------

